# Instacart



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Instacart is a joke. I take back anything I said good about it. Waaaaay too time consuming plucking shit off shelves and loading up a cart, sometimes items are out of stock and it takes an enormous amount of time bantering back and forth with the customer about a substitute product. Fifty items in my market nets $20, but the logistics of finding and loading the shit in the cart and checkout and loading up the car and unloading the car at the destination is just a nightmare. Also I refuse to contribute to the health delinquency of fat ass Americans by delivering shit to their doorstep that is killing them. Little Debbie cakes, cases of Pepsi, ice cream, cake, pork chops, tater tots, sausage, pop tarts and the list goes on and on. Do you know why healthcare sucks in America? Because Americans eat shit and insurance providers know it! Ok rant over and so is my time with instacart.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You got a problem with ice cream?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Instacart is a joke. I take back anything I said good about it. Waaaaay too time consuming plucking shit off shelves and loading up a cart, sometimes items are out of stock and it takes an enormous amount of time bantering back and forth with the customer about a substitute product. Fifty items in my market nets $20, but the logistics of finding and loading the shit in the cart and checkout and loading up the car and unloading the car at the destination is just a nightmare. Also I refuse to contribute to the health delinquency of fat ass Americans by delivering shit to their doorstep that is killing them. Little Debbie cakes, cases of Pepsi, ice cream, cake, pork chops, tater tots, sausage, pop tarts and the list goes on and on. Do you know why healthcare sucks in America? Because Americans eat shit and insurance providers know it! Ok rant over and so is my time with instacart.


Not everybody can do Instacart. Most guys can't do it. I cringe when I get a male shopper.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Gig work profits seem to be a musical chairs game. One minute, Uber is the flavor of the month. Next month, Lyft is having a bonus special. Then the pandemic hits, and Instacart is the bell of the ball. Then Uber Eats for a month. Until GrubHub pays better. Round and round and round.

If you had been doing Insta a year ago, you were probably doing alright. Now it sounds like they're out in the weeds.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Also I refuse to contribute to the health delinquency of fat ass Americans by delivering shit to their doorstep that is killing them.


Sounds like a dream job for psychopath, where do I sign up?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Gig work profits seem to be a musical chairs game. One minute, Uber is the flavor of the month. Next month, Lyft is having a bonus special. Then the pandemic hits, and Instacart is the bell of the ball. Then Uber Eats for a month. Until GrubHub pays better. Round and round and round.
> 
> If you had been doing Insta a year ago, you were probably doing alright. Now it sounds like they're out in the weeds.


True about the ‘flavor of the month. Uber rates and bonuses have been up in my area, I had planned to drive for them today until Lyft sent me a $150 bonus for giving 15 rides, should turn out to be a $300 day with the bonus. So today I drive Lyft! Next week an Uber quest! I haven’t totally given up on food delivery (Grubhub or Doordash) and there’s an app called ‘Roadie’ that I’m going to try out. Long live gig workers!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Insta was great at the beginning of the pandemic. People thought it was all cutesy to stay inside and wave at their shoppers as they dropped their stuff off on the doorstep, often with an extra $20 on the mat. 

Over time covid fatigue set in and folks stopped tipping once the novelty of watching Netflix all day wore off.

I guess at the time nobody thought this would go on forever. Now I don't even open the app.


----------

